

The Proof of Wagner's Conjecture and Why It Matters - arankhanna
https://medium.com/@arankhanna/the-proof-of-wagner-s-conjecture-and-why-it-matters-ff5c7c9b9425

======
tlarkworthy
Is there a cubic algorithm for determining one graph is a minor of another?
Last I checked it was an existential proof and no one actually had one

~~~
arankhanna
This paper:
[http://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~fiala/tw.pdf](http://kam.mff.cuni.cz/~fiala/tw.pdf)
gives a deeper (but still very comprehensible) overview look at corollary 2.5
and for more specifics.

